# CSCA April 2019 Casting Tournament recap



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

It was another GREAT weekend casting with you guys!

I want to thank Ryan Lambert for procuring the Mt Olive NC field for us. It is a HUGE field that showed the potential for some really big numbers. We never saw wind over about 7-8 mph all weekend and yet there were some impressive casts made.

It was good to have Charlie Farmer back, if only for a few hours on Saturday morning. Thanks for the registration help brother!!

During the days leading up to the tournament, the Mt. Olive area experienced about 5” of rain including over an inch on Friday. This created a challenge as the field was too soft and muddy to allow traffic on (don’t ask me how I found out…LOL). We had to park casters across the street and walk over but everyone was OK with the trek.
On Saturday, it was really wet. Mike Langston provided an oche matt that helped with footing, THANKS Mike. After registration and a field adjustment we were off. 

The battles were waging with B class being very competitive. At the end of the day, newcomer Josh Kennedy took honors with a 175 g cast of 560’. Goddy and CJ Smith were locked in a tight battle, more to come on that. In the morning, Mr. Will Nash bombed a cast down the left side that was impressive for the conditions. Later in the day Ryan Lambert put one out down the right side. It was impossible to tell for sure who was ahead until we measured and Ryan was ahead by a few feet at 781’7”. I saw a look in Will’s eye ……. 

On Sunday the field was in better shape. The sun came out and by afternoon it was pretty dry.

We had more newcomers. A couple of guys came to throw 8oz and were quite successful. Ricky Watson and John Pickard were BOTH bombing away with Ricky hitting a monster 617’1” cast and winning the 8oz bounty challenge (Thanks David M). 

A young man named Noah Adams and his dad showed up. Noah’s Mom brought his rod to the field and he jumped right in. He won the junior title and I think he may have been bitten by the casting bug…  Well done Noah!!!

The battles continued throughout the day. Josh held on in absentee for the B class title. The best battle was between student and teacher. Goddy Ferrer has taken young CJ Smith under his wing as a coach and casting mentor. They were in a tight battle all weekend. On Sunday afternoon CJ hit a great cast out to 717’8” to best his teacher by one inch … 
The student beats the teacher!! CJ, I’m very proud of you. You have come a long way very quickly. Great job.

The word Champion can be used in many contexts. Champion for the day, champion for the weekend etc. Will Nash is the real deal. The way he carries himself and the way he interacts with everyone on the field is top shelf. After taking one on the chin Saturday from Ryan Lambert, Will licked his wounds and then on Sunday he opened up a can of whoop ass. On a day with light (mostly) down court winds that topped out at maybe 7-8 mph Will busted off a brilliant 816’8” bomb. The heart of a Champion showed through in full force. Congratulations CHAMP and VERY well done!!!

Winners!!

Class winners ;
B - Joshua Kennedy
A - Ricky Watson
AA - C.j. Smith
M - Ryan Lambert
E - Will Nash

Champions by Category;
Junior - Noah Adams.
Super Senior - Bob Sales
Senior - Brian Cain
8oz - Ricky Watson
Mens - Will Nash

Thanks to all that participated. Without you the CSCA would not exist!!

Until the fall,

Tommy Farmer
President, Carolina Surf casters Association


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

How many casters were there?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FB,

18 casters competed in the tournament.

Tommy


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

That seems like a decent amount 
Wish we could have one closer to nj


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

FB,

Over the past 20 years I've seen casting wax and wane. There have been tournaments with 50 + casters and as few as 8-10. 18 is a decent turnout, actually close to the 20-25 that I consider ideal. Numbers over 40 are hard to manage, requiring two flights. Less than 15 and you end up casting A LOT of rounds. 

Tommy


----------

